# المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟



## اخرستوس انستي (22 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس الإلة الواحد امين*​ 
*المقاله الثالثة في سلسلة مقالات المسيحية و الوثنية (16 مقال)*​ 
*3-هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟؟*​في المقالة السابقة اثبتنا أن مثرا لا علاقة له بالمسيحية ... و أن دين مثرا امتداد للفكر الفطري في الانسان بضرورة الفداء لاتمام عملية الخلاص كحل واحد وحيد ..

الا أن المعترض كان يحاول الاشارة الي ان الملك قسطنطين كان وثني - حقيقة - وسرب الوثنية الي المسيحية !!!! - بالطبع تخاريف ... فهو يعتقد ان قسطنين اعتنق المسيحية ليشوهها ..
وقبل ان ابدأ في عرض الحوار اذكر القراء  بقصة قسطنطين ..




> *في العام 306 م. أعلن الجيش الروماني المرابط في الجزر البريطانية قسطنطين إمبراطوراً. وقد امتدت سلطته أيضاً إلى بلد غاليا(فرنسا الحالية). لكن الأقسام الأخرى من الإمبراطورية الرومانية فإنها كانت خاضعة لمكسنتيوس الذي كان يرغب في السيطرة على سائر أنحاء الإمبراطورية ولذلك فإنه حاول القضاء على قسطنطين. وقد ناصب الإمبراطور مكسنتيوس قسطنطين العداء وأمر بإنزال التماثيل أو الأنصاب التي كانت تمثل قسطنطين والتي كانت موجودة في أماكن عديدة في ايطاليا. فما كان من قسطنطين إلا أن قرر مهاجمة خصمه بأسرع ما يكون ولذلك فإنه قدم على رأس جيش من بريطانيا إلى ايطاليا واستعد لملاقاة مكسنتيوس بالقرب من مدينة رومية. وتلاقت الجيوش المتخاصمة في مكان يبعد نحو16 كم شمال العاصمة الرومانية. وكان نهر التيبر والجسر المبني عليه يفصلان جيوش مكسنتيوس عن رومية. وكان جيش مكسنتيوس اكبر من جيش قسطنطين بنحو ثلاثة أضعاف وكان يحتوي على زهرة الجحافل الرومانية.*
> 
> *وجد قسطنطين نفسه في مأزق حرج للغاية إذ أنه لم يكن يعلم كيف يتغلب بجيوشه الصغيرة على جيوش خصمه الكبيرة. شعر قسطنطين بحاجة إلى معونة إلهية وقد كان من عابدي مثرا وهو آلهة وثنية كانت تعبد في بلاد الفرس وكان والد قسطنطين أيضاً من عابديه. وكانت عبادة مثرا منتشرة في الجيش الروماني إذ أنهم كانوا يعتقدون أنه كان قادراً على إعطاء النصر لجميع الذين كانوا يتعبدون له نظراً لقوته الكبيرة.*
> *يقال أنه في لليلة التي سبقت المعركة بين قسطنطين مكسنتيوس رأى قسطنطين عند غروب الشمس صليباً في الأفق وكان الصليب يحمل هذه الكلمات بشكل منير: بهذه العلامة تنتصر! وفي اليوم التالي التقى الجيشان في معركة حامية الوطيس وكان ذلك في الثامن والعشرين من تشرين الأول – أكتوبر في السنة 312 م. ومع صمود جيوش مكسنتيوس بشكل قوي إلا أنها لم تقدر الوقوف في وجه قسطنطين وجنوده المندفعين وهكذا انكسرت جيوش مكسنتيوس وغرق هذا الأخير وهو يحاول الهرب على جسر نهر التيبر.*
> ...


​​ 

الاسباب المنطقية التي تنفي شبهه الايمان الكاذب لقسطنطين تسريبه لديانة مثرا الي المسيحية :
1- قبل قسطنطين مباشرة وحتى قرار ميلانو بحرية العقيدة لاقى المسيحيين الكثير من العذابات بسبب ايمانهم من الوثنيين فكيف لهؤلاء الذين ساقوا الامرين يقبلون بتحريف ايمانهم و عقيدتهم على يد قسطنطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- ان كان غرض قسطنطين تحريف المسيحية لتتوافق مع ديانته الاصلية فلماذا اذن هاجم الوثنيين و منع عبادتهم بعد اعتناقه المسيحية ؟
3- كان اغلب الجيش القليل التابع لقسطنطين يدين بالمسيحية فهل مع دهائه السياسي و هم قله قليله يخاطر بالعبث في ديانتهم و هم سنده الوحيد امام اعدائه ؟
4- بالتأكيد الحرب الدينيه لاجل العقيدة اشد تأثيرا و بأسا على النفس من كل الحروب الاخرى .. فكيف يخاطر قسطنطين بوضع علامة الصليب على زي جيشة و هو يحارب جيشا يفوقه عددا ويدين اغلبه بالوثنية و بالتأكيد لم ينسوا بعد كراهتهم للمسيحيين منذ ايام دقلديانوس و خاصة ان قرار ميلانو بحرية الديانه حرمهم من متعه مباريات قتل المسيحيين علنا بالوحوش ووسائل التعذيب المختلفه ؟
هناك الكثير من الاسئله المنطقيه التي تصب بنا الي النتيجة التاليه بلا شك


*الملك قسطنطين برئ من تهمه تسريب الوثنية للمسيحية ..
وكانت هذه هي النقطة الأولى ....*


يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

*يقـــــــــــــــــــــول المعتــــــــــــــــــــرض*​ 


> وأكرر القنبلة فديانة الوثني قسطنطين ... أنه كان عابدا لمثرا الإله الذي ولد يوم 25 ديسمبر وكان له إثنى عشر تلميذا وصلب ومات ثم قام من الأموات وصعد للسماء !!
> 
> سبب تحريف دين المسيح الرئيسي بالإضافة للإضطهادات وقتل المؤمنين بالمسيح عبد الله ورسوله وظهور البدع الثالوثية وغيرها هو أن المؤمنين لم يحكموا أنفسهم ويكون قراراتهم من أنفسهم أبدا فتغليب شخص وثني لبدعة هرطوقية كتأليه المسيح وجعلها عقيدة عامة للدولة بجوار الديانات الوثنية لأنها أصبحت وثنية مثلهم والقضاء على المؤمنين الحقيقين في كل مكان ... هذا هو السبب !
> 
> ...


 
*الــــــــــــــــــرد*​اقتباس:
وأكرر القنبلة فديانة الوثني قسطنطين ... أنه كان عابدا لمثرا الإله الذي ولد يوم 25 ديسمبر وكان له إثنى عشر تلميذا وصلب ومات ثم قام من الأموات وصعد للسماء !! 
احترس من قنبلتك صديقي ... فقد تنفجر في وجه حاملها ..
اتدري السيناريو الذي تحاول تلفيقة ..
قسطنطين وثني
قسطنطين يعبد مثرا
بالصدفه وجد ان للمسيح 12 حواري (حقيقه بالقرأن)
وبالصدفه وجد انه تمت احداث للصلب في حياته (حقيقه بالقرأن)
وبالصدفه عرف انه صعد للسماء و بتعبير المسلمين رفع (حقيقه بالقرأن)
ففصل من هذه الصدف دينا جديدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من يستخف الأن بعقل من ؟
​اقتباس:
سبب تحريف دين المسيح الرئيسي بالإضافة للإضطهادات وقتل المؤمنين بالمسيح عبد الله ورسوله وظهور البدع الثالوثية وغيرها هو أن المؤمنين لم يحكموا أنفسهم ويكون قراراتهم من أنفسهم أبدا فتغليب شخص وثني لبدعة هرطوقية كتأليه المسيح وجعلها عقيدة عامة للدولة بجوار الديانات الوثنية لأنها أصبحت وثنية مثلهم والقضاء على المؤمنين الحقيقين في كل مكان ... هذا هو السبب ! 
ونعود للا منطق
يقول صديقي ... استحمل المؤمنين للقتل و العذاب و لم يتزحزحوا عن ايمانهم على يد دقلديانوس الوثني ..
ضحوا بحياتهم و اموالهم في سبيل عقيدتهم
ثم عندما اتى قسطنطين الوثني اجبرهم على عبادة وثنية مثل اقرانهم
*كيف و لماذا ومتى .... لا يهم*
هذا ما حدث 
اديني عقلك !!!!!!
​اقتباس:
وأقسم بالله العظيم لو كانت المسحية الثالوثية عابدة المسيح حقا... لما قبل الوثنين به قط........ لكنهم رأوه اصبح مثلهم والفرق ضئيل للغاية فالوثنية واحدة ! 
ماذا تقصد بتعبير (قبل الوثنيين به قط) ؟؟!!
هل تعني انهم ما كانوا ليدخلوا في الدين الا بهذا ؟؟؟
هل اقيس على هذا قولي :
ودون قسم لاننا لا نقسم ... لو كان الاسلام عابدا لله حقا لما قبل بها الجاهليه قط الا انهم في نهايه الأمر وجدوا الفروق قليله و الدين مثل دينهم فدخلوا فيه ..

لا تعليق
​اقتباس:
فيا عزيزي لا يخونك ذكائك ....ديانة مثرا كانت شائعة جدا وقت قسنطين بدليل أن حاكم الدولة منها فرأى قسطنطين أن المسيحيين الموحدين بعيدين جدا عن ايمان الإمبراطورية عامة ورأى فريقا من المسيحيين أثاناثيوس وغيره من الثالوثيين المشركين قريبين جدا من إيمانه فدعم إتجاه أثناثيوس على الإتجاه الآريوسي وتم حرمان أريوس وما وصل لنا من كتابات آريوس إلا بقايا من إقتباسات من كانوا يردون عليه طبعا لا يعول عليها ...وها هم السبتين يرون قرونا من الكفاح والحروب والإضطهاد تحت ظل المسحيية الثالوثية 
ومن قولك ادينك ...
​اقتباس:
وما وصل لنا من كتابات آريوس إلا بقايا من إقتباسات من كانوا يردون عليه طبعا لا يعول عليها 
تعترف بعدم وجود السند ..
فكيف بنيت استنتاجاتك ؟؟
اعتقد اننا هنا لنتكلم في حقائق
​اقتباس:
وهنا تعرض أنت إعتراضات تراها عقلية لعدم تقبل تحريف دين المسيح وتغليب فئة المسيحيين المشركين على الموحدين المؤمنين

اقتباس:
1 
اقتباس:
- قبل قسطنطين مباشرة وحتى قرار ميلانو بحرية العقيدة لاقى المسيحيين الكثير من العذابات بسبب ايمانهم من الوثنيين فكيف لهؤلاء الذين ساقوا الامرين يقبلون بتحريف ايمانهم و عقيدتهم على يد قسطنطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اقتباس:
أعرف هذا الإعتراض الذي يتوارد بذهن المسيحيين لذلك قلت في المشاركة 42
((إن الإضطهادات التي يدعون أن المسيحية لاقتها ... أبدا لم يلاقيها ابناء التثليث وتأليه المسيح .... أبدا ...وإنما لاقاها الموحدين المؤمنين بإلوهية الله الآب وحده وأن المسيح نبي رسول من عند الله ... هؤلاء من قتلوا وذبحوا وأحرقوا بواسطة الوثنين ومؤلهي المسيح ونسب مؤلهي المسيح فيما بعد هذه الإضطهادات لكنيستهم وكأن عقيدتهم واحدة !)) 
هذا هو الخطأ بعينه ...
وكما قلت سابقا لو صبر القاتل على المقتول ..
الطرح الثاني لي و الذي لا تعطيني الفرصة لأبداة هو اثبات ان الاضطهاد وقع على المسيحيين قبل قسطنطين و بعد قسطنطين ... وبالمخطوطات استشهد ما قبل قسطنطين *على اسم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس* ...
ويكفي الان ما كتب في قصه الحضارة :
​اقتباس:
ولكن كلا الحاكمين لم يفارقه قط أمله في أن يكون صاحب السيادة وحده على الدولة جميعها؛ ووصل العداء المتزايد بينهما في 313 إلى امتشاق الحسام، فغزا قسطنطين باثونيا، وهُزم لينسيوس، واضطر إلى أن يسلم له جميع أملاك الدولة الرومانية في أوربا ما عدا تراقية. وانتقم ليسنيوس من المسيحيين المؤيدين لقسطنطين بالعودة إلى اضطهادهم في آسية ومصر؛ فطرد المسيحيين من قصره في نقوميديا، وحتم على كل جندي أن يعبد الآلهة الوثنية، وحرم اجتماع الرجال والنساء في أثناء العبادات المسيحية، ثم حرم آخر الأمر
جميع الشعائر المسيحية داخل المدينة، وأمر بطرد مَن عصى من المسيحيين من خدمة الحكومة وحرمانهم من حق المواطنية، ومن أملاكهم، أو حريتهم أو حياتهم. 
وظل قسطنطين يترقب الفرصة التي تمكنه من إنقاذ المسيحيين في بلاد الشرق ومن إضافة الشرق نفسه إلى أملاكه. وأُتيحت له هذه الفرصة حين غزا البرابرة تراقية وعجز ليسنيوس عن الزحف لملاقاتهم، فسار قسطنطين على رأس جيشه إلى تسالونيكي لينقذ ولاية ليسنيوس من الغزاة. فلما أن صد البرابرة احتج ليسنيوس على دخوله تراقية، وتجددت الحرب بين الملكين لأن كليهما لم يكن يجنح للسلم. والتقى حامي المسيحية ومعه 130.000 من رجاله بحامي الوثنية على رأس 160.000 في أدرنة أولاً ثم في كريسوبوليس Chrysopolis (أشقودرة)، وانتصر وأصبح وحده إمبراطوراً على الدولة الرومانية (323). استسلم ليسنيوس بعد أن وعده قسطنطين بالعفو عنه، ولكنه أعدم في السنة الثانية متهماً بأنه عاد إلى دسائسه. واستدعى قسطنطين المنفيين من المسيحيين، وأعاد إلى كل "المؤمنين" ما فقدوه من الامتيازات والممتلكات. ومع أنه كان لا يزال يُعلن أن الناس كلهم أحرار فيما يعبدون، فقد أعلن وقتئذ صراحة اعتناقه الدين المسيحي، ودعا رعاياه أن ينهجوا نهجه في اعتناق الدين الجديد 
ص4048-4049
​اقتباس:
اقتباس:
2- ان كان غرض قسطنطين تحريف المسيحية لتتوافق مع ديانته الاصلية فلماذا اذن هاجم الوثنيين و منع عبادتهم بعد اعتناقه المسيحية ؟ 

خطأ خطأ خطأ
لا تلفق يا عزيزي فقسطنطين فقط سمح للمسيحية أن تكون من الأديان الرسمية ولم يمنع الوثنية ...أبدا ولذلك فهذا دليل ضدك لا معك
هذا هو الخطا بعينه .. 
فما يبدو انك لا تعلم صديقي ان قسطنطين بعد قرار ميلانو بعدة اعوام ضرب به عرض الحائط وهاجم الوثنية لانه كان ادرك انها دين باطل وزاد ايمانه في الوثنية .. راجع قصة الحضارة 
​اقتباس:
ولما توطدت دعائم قوته أخذ يجهر تدريجياً بمحاباة المسيحية، فمحا بعد عام 317 من نقوده واحدة بعد واحدة ما كان على وجهها من صور وثنية، ولم يحل عام 323 حتى كان كل ما عليها من الرسوم نقوشاً محايدة لا هي مسيحية ولا وثنية. ومن المراسيم القانونية الباقية من عهده مرسوم مشكوك فيه ولكنه لم يثبت كذبه، يخول الأساقفة المسيحيين حق الفصل فيما يقوم في أبرشياتهم من منازعات قضائية(37)، وأعفت قوانين أخرى أملاك الكنيسة العقارية من الضرائب(38) وجعلت الجماعات المسيحية شخصيات معنوية قضائية، وأجازت لها امتلاك الأرض وقبول الهبات، وجعلت الكنيسة هي الوارثة لأملاك الشهداء الذين لم يعقبوا ذرية(39). وكذلك وهب قسطنطين أموالاً إلى المجامع الدينية المحتاجة إليها، وشاد عدداً من الكنائس في القسطنطينية وغيرها من المُدن، وحرّم عبادة الأوثان في عاصمته الجديدة. وكأنه نسي مرسوم ميلان فحرّم اجتماع الشيع الدينية الملحدة، وأمر آخر الأمر بتدمير مجامعهم الدينية(40)، وربى أبناءه تربية مسيحية سليمة، وأعان بالمال أعمال البر المسيحية التي كانت تقوم بها أمه. وابتهجت الكنيسة بهذه النعم التي فاقت كل ما كانت تتوقعه؛ وكتب يوسيبوس صحائف كانت في واقع الأمر عقود مدح لقسطنطين وإقراراً بفضله، واحتشد المسيحيون في جميع أنحاء الإمبراطوريّة ليعبروا عن شكرهم لانتصار إلههم 
.
ص 4088
ولكن لكي اربح من قولك اقول ..
من الواضح ان هذا الموقف من قسطنطين ازعجك جدا حتى انك انكرت صحته ثلاث مرات (*الرقم ثلاث مرة أخرى*) ..
ربما لأنك ادركت انه ان كان حقيقيا لكان معي الحق و برئ قسطنطين من التهمه الموجهه اليه ..
وهو حقيقيا صديقي العزيز. ..
اعلم انك صدمت ..
ولكن قسطنطين حارب الوثنية بضراوة ..
*هذه هي الحقيقة ..*

لهذا .. اقول ..
​اقتباس:
وسقط ما تدعيه !! 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
3- كان اغلب الجيش القليل التابع لقسطنطين يدين بالمسيحية فهل مع دهائه السياسي و هم قله قليله يخاطر بالعبث في ديانتهم و هم سنده الوحيد امام اعدائه ؟ 


هذه أيضا نقطة ضدك لو راجعت التاريخ لوجدت مثلا مصر أثناء الإحتلال الإنجليزي حاربت مع بريطانيا ضد المانيا (شرط) أن تعطيها بريطانيا حريتها بعد الحرب !
وبعدما إنتصرت بريطانيا بحربها ضد المانيا في مصر نكثت بوعودها وحاولت البقاء أكثر إلى أن أخرجت بعد تنفيذ كثير من اهدافها الرئيسية في مصر !

فبالتأكيد جنود قسطنطين المسيحيين ساندوه بشرط الحرية وبعدما تم هدفه تلاعب بهم سياسيا في المجامع وغلب الفريق الأقرب إليه على الفريق الموحد كما نرى في مجمع نيقية وحرمان أريوس ومن شابهه !! 
صديقي  ... انت حقا مجتهد
ولكن اسمح لي لم يجانبك الصواب في ما تقوله :
1-قرار ميلانو (314م) كان قبل الحرب (322-323م) ... فلماذا يتفاوض المسيحيين على هذا والاضطهاد بدا ينتهي فعلا ؟؟؟
2- كما تقول صديقي  *لو راجعت التاريخ*) .. فالتاريخ ذكر ما حدث بالفعل في مصر في هذا العهد ... وفي وضعنا هذا و بالنسبة للتاريخ نحن نبحث عن الحقائق و الحقائق لم تذكر ما تلى كلمة (*بالتأكيد*) في قولك ... فهو اجتهاد منك لا يصلح قرينة للتحليل .. للسبب أولا

​اقتباس:
اقتباس:
4- بالتأكيد الحرب الدينيه لاجل العقيدة اشد تأثيرا و بأسا على النفس من كل الحروب الاخرى .. فكيف يخاطر قسطنطين بوضع علامة الصليب على زي جيشة و هو يحارب جيشا يفوقه عددا ويدين اغلبه بالوثنية و بالتأكيد لم ينسوا بعد كراهتهم للمسيحيين منذ ايام دقلديانوس و خاصة ان قرار ميلانو بحرية الديانه حرمهم من متعه مباريات قتل المسيحيين علنا بالوحوش ووسائل التعذيب المختلفه ؟ 


يخاطر بوضع الصليب فوق زي رجاله ؟!

صدقني إبتسمت حين قرأت هذه العبارة ...
1- لها دلاله عندي بالحرب الصليبية المقدسة ذات إشارة الصليب التي كسرها المسلمون مرارا ولله الحمد ومازالت مستمرة حتى الآن !!

2- ما هي المخاطرة من رجل وثني يؤمن بالخرافات أن يخبره أحد العرافين أو الدجاجلة أو القساوسة أنه سينتصر بعلامة الصليب فيضع صليبا لكي ينتصر ؟!
عزيزي لقد كان الوثنين يدعون كل إله فكان يدعو إلهه "مثرا" بجانب إله المسيحين يسوع أو زيوس بجانب كل إله !

3- أتدري "الجرافته" أو رباطة العنق من أين أتت ؟ ... لقد ظهرت في أوربا أبان أحدى الحروب لقد كان يضع احد الجيشين رباطة عنق للحظ والنصر والتمكين ... ومن ثم إنتشرت من الجيش المنتصر للمهزوم ... وبعد ذلك تطورت وصارت "الجرافاته"

فشخص يؤمن بالخرافات والوثنينات يا عزيزي ما أسهل أن يقول له عراف أو كاهن لن تنتصر إلا بهذه العلامه ويصدق مقولته خصوصا في ظل الأزمات!!



4- أخبرتك من قبل أننا نحن المسلمون من دمرنا صليب الصلبوت الذي تدعون أن المسيح صلب عليه وعرض فيه ريتشارك قلب الأسد وملك الكرك أموالا لا تعد ولكن صلاح الدين ابى إلا حرقه وجعله جذاذا فلو كان ينفع لنفع نفسه يا عزيزي !!

5 - أخيرا قسطنطين لم يضع شارة صليب من الأساس ولكنها كانت شارة نيزك وقع على الأرض أو ما شابه وهو يشبه الصليب لكنه ليس بصليب على الإطلاق وربما ربما العلامة التي وضعها كانت صليب مثرا وكان شكله هكذا .....وهذه المعلومة من فيلم قسطنطين الوثائقي وقد عرض قريبا على الجزيرة الوثائقية !! 

كل ما تقوله جميل ..
ولكنك لم تفهم قصدي على الاطلاق ..
كنت اعني ان وجود شارة الصليب على زي جيش قسطنطين تزيد من حماسة جيش العدو ضدة للاسباب التاليه :
1- كراهية الوثنيين للمسيحيين و تمثلت في عصور الاضطهاد
2- سخطهم الطبيعي لاحتمال تغير قسطنطين دينه
3- حرمانهم من مباريات المسيحيين مع الوحوش ايام التعذيب
لهذا فوجود اشارة الصليب تستنفر قوى الجيش المعادي لقسطنطين و تزيد من حماسة ضد القله القليله التي في جيش قسطنطين
ومن اين اتيت بان عراف اخبر قسطنطين بكذا او كذا ؟؟؟
ومن قال ان الوثنين يعبدون اكثر من اله ؟؟؟ لو كان هذا حقيقي لما اضهدوا المسيحيين من الاصل طالما ان الامور متساوية !!!!
وبالنسبة لصليب الصلبوت فلا تفخر كثيرا بهذه الحادثه فسنتحدث عنها تفصيليا و بالتاريخ لاحقا ..

الان اقول لك ..
​اقتباس:
هذه هي إعتراضاتك فندت من كل وجه كما ترى 

.........إنتهى الرد على إعتراضك على موضوع قسطنطين


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

في محاولة غريبة يحاول زميلي العزيز إيهام من يتابع مناظرتنا ان اريوس كان موحدا بمفومه الخاص الإسلامي .. وانه كان هذا هو الإيمان المسيحي القويم الذي حرفة قسطنطين !!!!
وحتى لا ينساق احد وراء هذه الاوهام اضع لديكم ثلاث صفحات من قصة الحضارة توضح ان الاصل و الحقيقة غير ذلك ...
فاريوس حاول تسريب الوثنية الي المسيحية عن طريق بدعه تقول المسيح ولد ثم صار الها قدوسا بعد ذلك ..
اي ان اريوس لم يكن يؤمن بالوحدانية المطلقة لله دون تثليث الاقانيم بل فقط دعا الي تثليث وثني منقوص ووحدانية وهمية ..
المرجع مرجع محايد استشهد به زميلي قبلي ويوضح ان دور قسطنطين كان الحفاظ على وحدة الكنيسة ...
اقرأوا ما حاول زميلي تحوير حقيقته و حاول ايهامكم بما لم يحدث ...
بل ويحاول ايضا ايهامكم ان قبل المجمع المقام بدعوى قسطنطين لم يكن المسيحيين يؤمنون بالوهية السيد المسيح !!!!


ويقول أريوس إن المسيح لم يكن هو والخالق شيئاً واحداً، بل كان هو الكلمة أول الكائنات التي خلقها الله وأسماها. واحتج الأسقف ألكسندر على هذا القول، ولكن أريوس أصر عليه وقال إنه إذا كان الابن من نسل الأب، فلابد أن تكون ولادته قد حدثت في زمن، وعلى هذا لا يمكن أن يكون الابن مصقفاً مع وجود الأب في الزمن. يضاف إلى هذا أنه إذا كان المسيح قد خلق فلابد أن يكون خلقه من لا شيء، أي من غير مادة الأب؛ لأن المسيح والأب ليسا من مادة واحدة. وقد ولد الروح القدس من الكلمة، وهو أقل ألوهية من الكلمة نفسها. ونحن نرى في هذه العقائد استمرار للأفكار المنحدرة من أفلاطون عن طريق الرواقيين، وفيلون، وأفلوطينس، وأرجن إلى أريوس. وبذلك أصبحت الأفلاطونية التي كان لها أعظم الأثر في اللاهوت المسيحي في نزاع مع الكنيسة
وارتاع الأسقف ألكسندر من هذه الآراء، وارتاع أكثر من هذا من سرعة انتشارها بين رجال الدين أنفسهم. ولهذا دعا مجلساً من الأساقفة المصريين إلى الاجتماع في الإسكندرية، وأقنع أعضاءه بأن يحكموا بتجريد أريوس وأتباعه؛ وأبلغ الإجراءات التي اتخذها المجلس إلى سائر الأساقفة، فاعترض عليها بعضهم، وأظهر بعض القساوسة عطفاً على أريوس، واختلفت آراء رجال الدين والدنيا في الولايات الأسيوية في هذه المشكلة، وترددت في المدائن أصداء "الضجيج والاضطراب... حتى كان الدين المسيحي"، كما يقول يوسبيوس "موضوع السخرية الدنسة من الوثنيين، حتى في دور التمثيل نفسها"(45). ولما جاء قسطنطين إلى نقوميديا بعد أن هزم ليسنيوس، سمع هذه القصة من أسقفها، فأرسل إلى الاسكندر وإلى أريوس رسالة شخصية يدعوهما فيها أن يتخلقا بهدوء الفلاسفة، وأن يوفقا بين آرائهما المختلفة في سلام، فإن لم يفعلا فلا أقل من أن يخفيا جدلهما عن آذان الجماهير، ويكشف هذا الخطاب، الذي نقله لنا يوسبيوس، في صراحة عن قلة اهتمام قسطنطين بعلوم الدين، وعن الهدف السياسي الذي كان يبتغيه من سياسته الدينية: 
"لقد اقترحت أن أرّد جميع آراء الناس في الله إلى صورة واحد، لأني قوي الاعتقاد بأني إذا استطعت أن أوحد آراءهم في هذا الموضوع سهل علي كثيراً تصريف الشئون العامة. ولكني مع الأسف الشديد أسمع أن بينكما من الخلاف أكثر مما كان قائماً في أفريقية من وقت قريب. ويبدو لي أن سبب هذا الخلاف بينكما صغير تافه غير جدير بأن يثير هذا النزاع الشديد. فأنت يا ألكسندر تريد أن تعرف رأي قساوتك في إحدى النقاط القانونية، في جزء من سؤال هو في حد ذاته عديم الأهمية؛ وأما أنت يا أريوس فقد كان الواجب عليك، إذا كانت لديك أفكار من هذا القبيل، أن تظل صامتاً... ولم يكن ثمة حاجة إلى إثارة هذه المسائل 
أمام الجماهير... لأنها مسائل لا يثيرها إلا مَن ليس لديهم عمل
يشغلون به أنفسهم، ولا يرجى منها إلا أن تزيد عقول الناس حدة... تلك أعمال سخيفة بالأطفال العديمي التجربة لا برجال الدين أو العقلاء من الناس"(46). 
ولم يكن لهذه الرسالة أثر ما لأن مسالة اتفاق الأب والابن في المادة لا مجرد تشابههما كانت في نظر الكنيسة مسألة حيوية من الوجهتين الدينية والسياسية، وكانت ترى أنه إذا لم يكن المسيح إلهاً فإن كيان العقيدة المسيحية كلها يبدأ في التصدع، وإذا ما سمحت باختلاف الرأي في هذا الموضوع فإن فوضى العقائد قد تقضي على وحدة الكنيسة وسلطانها، ومن ثم على ما لها من قيمة بوصفها عوناً للدولة. ولما انتشر الجدل في هذه المسألة، واشتعلت نيران الخلاف في بلاد الشرق اليوناني، اعتزم قسطنطين أن يقضي عليه بدعوة أول مجلس عام للكنيسة. ولهذا عقد مجلساً من الأساقفة عام 325 في نيقية البيثينية بالقرب من عاصمة نقوميديا، وأعد ما يلزم من المال لنفقاتهم. وحضر الاجتماع عدد لا يقل عن 318 "يصحبهم" كما يقول واحداً منهم "حشد كبير من رجال الدين الأقل منهم درجة"(47)، وهو قول يدل على مقدار نماء الكنيسة العظيم. وكان معظم الأساقفة من الولايات الشرقية، لأن كثيراً من الأبرشيات الغربية تجاهلت هذا الجد، واكتفى البابا سلفستر الأول Silvester l بأن مثله بعض القساوسة، لأن المرض حال بينه وبين حضور الاجتماع بنفسه. 
واجتمع المجلس في بهو أحد القصور الإمبراطوريّة تحت رياسة قسطنطين، وافتتح هو المناقشات بدعوة موجزة وجهها إلى الأساقفة يطلب إليهم فيها أن يعيدوا إلى الكنيسة وحدتها. ويقول يوسبيوس إنه كان يستمع بصبر عظيم إلى المناقشات، ويهدئ من عنف الجماعات المتنازعة(48)، ويشترك في المناقشات بنفسه. وأكد أريوس من جديد رأيه القائل بأن المسيح مخلوق، لا يرقى إلى منزلة الأب، ولكنه "مقدس بالاشتراك" معه لا غير. وقد أرغمته بعض الاسئلة الحاذقة على أن يعترف بأنه إذا كان المسيح مخلوقاً؛ وأن له بداية؛ فإن في مقدوره أن يتحول، وأنه إذا استطاع أن يتحول، فقد ينتقل من الفضيلة إلى الرذيلة. 
وكانت إجاباته عن الأسئلة منطقية، صريحة، قاطعة. وقد أوضح أثناسيوس Athanasiua، رئيس الشمامسة البليغ المشاكس، الذي جاء به الاسكندر معه ليقطع به لسان معارضيه، انه إذا لم يكن المسيح والروح القدس كلاهما من مادة الأب، فإن الشرك لابد أن ينتصر. وقد سلم بما في تصوير أشخاص ثلاثة في صورة اله واحد من صعوبة، ولكنه قال بأن العقل يجب أن يخضع لما فيه الثالوث من خفاء وغموض. ووافقه الأساقفة جميعهم على رأيه عدا سبعة عشر منهم ووقعوا قراراً يعلنون فيه هذا الرأي. ورضي مؤيدو أريوس أن يوقعوا معهم إذا سمح لهم بأن يضيفوا إلى هذا الإعلان نقطة واحدة وهي أن يستبدلوا كلمة همويوسيون Homoiousion (اي مماثلاً في الجوهر) بكلمة همؤوسيون Homoousion أي من جوهر واحد. ولكن المجلس رفض هذا التعديل وأصدر بموافقة الإمبراطور القرار الآتي: 
"نحن نؤمن بإله واحد، وهو الأب القادر على كل شيء، خالق الأشياء كلها ما ظهر منها وما بطن، وبسيّد واحد هو يسوع المسيح ابن الله، المولود... غير المخلوق من نفس جوهر الأب... وبأنه من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل نجاتنا نزل وتجسد، وصار إنساناً، وتعذّب، وقام مرة ثانية في اليوم الثالث، وصعد إلى السماء، وسيعود ليحاسب الأحياء والأموات... ). 
ولم يرفض توقيع هذه الصيغة إلا خمسة من الأساقفة، نقصوا آخر الأمر إلى اثنين. وحكم المجلس على هذين الأسقفين وعلى أريوس الذي لم يتزحزح عن عقيدته أو يتوب عما صدر منه، حكم عليهم باللعنة والحرمان،


شكرا لحسن قرائتكم

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

*يقـــــــــــول المعتــــــــــــــــــرض*

*قسطنطين للمرة الثالثة :

حسنا لدينا من الحقائق الآتي التي إتفقنا عليها...والإقتباسات موجودة إن إعترضت 

الحقائق هي:

1- قسطنطين كان وثنيا يعبد الإله الفارسي مثرا !

2- في حربه ضد اعدائه ظهر له صليب في السماء مكتوبا عليه بهذه العلامه تغلب ومصادر أخرى تقول أنه سقط نيزك مرسوما عليه صليب ثم اقنعه احد اتباعه المسيحيين ان يضع هذه العلامه على مقدمة جيشه وإلا لن يغلب فصنع صليبا كبيرا من الفضة كان على مقدمة جيشه ويقول النصارى انه انتصر بفضل قوة الصليب المقدسة وكانت تلك بداية الحروب الصليبية على ما يبدو !


3- بعد إنتصار قسطنطين بفضل جيشه الذي معظمه مسيحيين أعطى للمسيحيين حقوقهم المسلوبة وأنهى عصر إضطهادهم وسمح لهم بحرية العبادة مثلهم مثل غيرهم 

حتى الآن أظن لا خلاف بيننا وأكده الزميل في مداخلاته

4- وهنا ينشر كثير من المسيحيين إكاذيب كثيرة لا صحة لها أن قسطنطين اعتنق المسيحية ... وهذا محض إفتراء سنبينه بالدليل والبرهان ولكن يلزم الطرف الآخر أن يسلم أنه بكون قسطنطين وثني إذن فيكون غلب الطائفة الوثنية الثالوثية عابدة البشر والمخلوقات والأيقونات على الطائفة الموحدة بالقطع !!


فأنتظر منك عزيزي أن تضع لنا المعيار للحكم 

لو كان قسطنطين وثنيا أثناء مجمع نيقية ...... إذا فهو الذي غلب الطائفة الوثنية كما أدعي...هل تسلم لي بهذا المنطق العقلي؟!

ماذا لو أثبتت لك أن قسطنطين لم يكن مسيحيا أثناء مجمع نيقية وكان المتحكم في المجمع وثنيا ....هل تسلم بصحة كلامي في هذا الموضوع ؟! 

أنتظر ردا مباشرا للسؤال حتى أبدأ في الإثبات 
*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

*و يكمل المعترض قوله* 

الحقائق أعيدها وهي كالتالي والإقتباسات موجودة إن إعترضت

1- قسطنطين كان وثنيا يعبد الإله الفارسي مثرا وديانة مثرا متشابهة في أساسيات كثيرة مع المسيحية كما اسلفنا

2- في حربه ضد اعدائه ظهر له صليب في السماء مكتوبا عليه بهذه العلامه تغلب ومصادر أخرى تقول أنه سقط نيزك مرسوما عليه صليب ثم اقنعه احد اتباعه المسيحيين ان يضع هذه العلامه على مقدمة جيشه وإلا لن يغلب فصنع صليبا كبيرا من الفضة كان على مقدمة جيشه ويقول النصارى انه انتصر بفضل قوة الصليب المقدسة وكانت تلك بداية الحروب الصليبية على ما يبدو !

حتى الآن أظن لا خلاف بيننا وأكده الزميل في مداخلاته

3- بعد إنتصار قسطنطين بفضل جيشه الذي معظمه مسيحيين أعطى للمسيحيين حقوقهم المسلوبة وأنهى عصر إضطهادهم وسمح لهم بحرية العبادة *مثلهم مثل غيرهم من الأديان السماوية –عنده- !*

الدليل على هذا مرسوم الإمبراطور قسطنطين ليس كلام روايات القديسين المخترعة :
يوسابيوس القيصري – تاريخ الكنيسة - الصورة مرفقة من المصدر







هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 797x602 والحجم 87 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6272/18729200gj7.jpg


والكلام يغنيني عن التعليق بالطبع فالرجل منح المسيحيين حقوقهم الشرعية في الدولة فقط وربما اكرمهم وربما عطف عليهم بسبب الإضطهادات الشديدة التي مرت بهم لكن هو هو الوثني وما قاله الزميل عن منع الوثنية هو محض هراء وأثبت هو بنفسه ذلك بالموقع الذي نقل منه وأثبت أنا بمرسومه شخصيا أنه فقط *أعلن المسيحية دينا سماويا مثل الدين الوثني السماوي أيضا عنده* وبهذا أنهى عصر الإضطهاد !!

وهنا يسقط كلام الزميل كله ولله الحمد والمنة !

اقتباس:
ربما لأنك ادركت انه ان كان حقيقيا لكان معي الحق و برئ قسطنطين من التهمه الموجهه اليه ..
وهو حقيقيا صديقي العزيز. ..
اعلم انك صدمت ..
ولكن *قسطنطين حارب الوثنية بضراوة ..
*هذه هي الحقيقة .. 
لا تعليق طبعا !

4- وهنا ينشر كثير من المسيحيين إكاذيب كثيرة لا صحة لها أن قسطنطين اعتنق المسيحية ... وهذا محض إفتراء سنبينه بالدليل والبرهان ولكن يلزم الطرف الآخر أن يسلم أنه بكون قسطنطين وثني إذن فيكون غلب الطائفة الوثنية الثالوثية عابدة الأيقونات على الطائفة الموحدة بالقطع !!

وبعلم المنطق ...المقدمات كالآتي
مقدمة أولى : قسطنطين وثني يعبد مثرا
مقدمة الثانية: الوثني يتدخل في دين المسيح ويرجح بسلطته خلافا بين طائفتين كلاهما تدعي أنها الحق !!

النتيجة : تغليب الفريق الوثني المقارب له ... وتحول دين المسيح للوثنية بدلا من التوحيد وهو ما نراه الآن في عقائد التثليث وعبادة الأيقونات والأصنام التي لاتنفع ولا تضر !

وأظن النتيجة التي وصلت لها منطقية إن صحت مقدماتي

وهنا أسأل الزميل سؤالا واحدا لكي يحق الحق ويبطل الباطل ؟!
الزميل يقول لي معلقا على عبارتي "أطلع من هدومي"قائلا اني ربما أطلع منها لكي أتعمد ... جميل جدا إذن من يدخل المسيحية يتعمد ...وهذا معروف من دين المسيحية بالضرورة .

والآن اسأل الزميل ....يا ترى يا هل ترى ....... متى تعمد قسطنطين ؟! 

فليخبرنا وليخبرنا بالتبرير الذي سيجده في مواقعه وإن كان مقنعا عنده أم لا !

عزيزي التلاعب بالتاريخ سهل جدا ولكن كشف التلاعب بالتاريخ اسهل ....!
ننتظر الإجابة !


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

*الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد*

اسمح لي ان أؤيدك تماما لقولك

اقتباس:
عزيزي التلاعب بالتاريخ سهل جدا ولكن كشف التلاعب بالتاريخ اسهل ....! 
ولكن السؤال .. من الذي يتلاعب بالتاريخ ؟؟؟
فاتك الكثير عزيزي و انت تعد ردك .. ولا أدري لماذا ..
ولا أنكر اني قلقت قليلا عند توجيهك السؤال الأخير .. وبحثت كثيرا محاولا الوصول الي ماذا تستند .. وقبل ان ابني ايه توقعات فاجئتني بأنك تتحدث عن مرسوم ميلان !!!! فقط مرسوم ميلان هو اقوى النقاط لديك وبه تود اغلاق حوار قسطنطين !!!!


لنناقش معا الأن قوة طريقة استنادك للمرسوم ...
فاتك الكثير جدا صديقي العزيز ...سأضع لك الأمور في صورة نقاط اعتقد انها تنهي الموضوع :

1-تذكر ان العقيدة المسيحية الحالية والتي تتهم قسطنطين بانه سربها الي المسيحية متأصلة في الأناجيل (وأنت تدعي عكس ذلك) و لكن الأهم أنها موجودة بالكامل في رسائل بولس الرسول ............... النتيجة الطبيعية .. قسطنطين لا حاجة له أن يسرب إلي المسيحية ما هو موجود بها فعلا

2- القول بأن قسطنطين تدخل في الحوار بمجمع نيقية قول باطل تاريخيا ولا يوجد اي دليل يؤكدة بل كل المراجع تقول انه دعا الي المجمع و تابعه وهدء من المتحاورين وكل المخطوطات بلا استثناء اكدت طريقة سير الحوار في المجمع دون ادنى تدخل من قسطنطين حتى نهايه المجمع
فكيف اذن دس العقيدة الزائفه ؟

3-اثبت سابقا ان اريوس لم يكن موحدا كمفهوم التوحيد الاسلامي بل كل ما كان يعتقد فيه انفالمسيح ( في هرطقة اريوس ) هو ابن الله ولكنه ليس واحداً معه في الجوهر انما مشابه له ..! 
وانه والروح القدس " وسيطان " بينه وبين العالم ..! 
.. والجديد في الموضوع ان هذا هو الايمان بمثرا كما دعا اليه زرداشت .... ويلاحظ انه رغم تطابق عقيدة اريوس مع عقيدة مثرا لم تنتصر في النهايه .. فما دلاله هذا في رأيك ؟

4-صورة منشور قسطنطين الذي وضعته مترجم ترجمة تقريبية و بالرجوع للأصل المترجم حرفيا بواسطة كل النصوص المترجمه في جامعة بنسلفانيا. تجد ان الموضوع مختلف تماما عن ما تقصده .. وهذا هو النص ويليه المرجع .. ويمكن لمن يعانون في مشكله باللغه ان يستخدموا الجوجل في الترجمة مما سيعطيها ترجمة تقريبية


اقتباس:
The "Edict of Milan " (313 A. D.)
When I, Constantine Augustus, as well as I Licinius Augustus d fortunately met near Mediolanurn (Milan), and were considering everything that pertained to the public welfare and security, we thought -, among other things which we saw would be for the good of many, those regulations pertaining to the reverence of the Divinity ought certainly to be made first, so that we might grant to the Christians and others full authority to observe that religion which each preferred; whence any Divinity whatsoever in the seat of the heavens may be propitious and kindly disposed to us and all who are placed under our rule And thus by this wholesome counsel and most upright provision we thought to arrange that no one whatsoever should be denied the opportunity to give his heart to the observance of the Christian religion, of that religion which he should think best for himself, so that the Supreme Deity, to whose worship we freely yield our hearts) may show in all things His usual favor and benevolence. Therefore, your Worship should know that it has pleased us to remove all conditions whatsoever, which were in the re******s formerly given to you officially, concerning the Christians and now any one of these who wishes to observe Christian religion may do so freely and openly, without molestation. We thought it fit to commend these things most fully to your care that you may know that we have given to those Christians free and unrestricted opportunity of religious worship. When you see that this has been granted to them by us, your Worship will know that we have also conceded to other religions the right of open and free observance of their worship for the sake of the peace of our times, that each one may have the free opportunity to worship as he pleases ; this regulation is made we that we may not seem to detract from any dignity or any religion. 
Moreover, in the case of the Christians especially we esteemed it best to order that if it happems anyone heretofore has bought from our treasury from anyone whatsoever, those places where they were previously accustomed to assemble, concerning which a certain decree had been made and a letter sent to you officially, the same shall be restored to the Christians without payment or any claim of recompense and without any kind of fraud or deception, Those, moreover, who have obtained the same by gift, are likewise to return them at once to the Christians. Besides, both those who have purchased and those who have secured them by gift, are to appeal to the vicar if they seek any recompense from our bounty, that they may be cared for through our clemency,. All this property ought to be delivered at once to the community of the Christians through your intercession, and without delay. And since these Christians are known to have possessed not only those places in which they were accustomed to assemble, but also other property, namely the churches, belonging to them as a corporation and not as individuals, all these things which we have included under the above law, you will order to be restored, without any hesitation or controversy at all, to these Christians, that is to say to the corporations and their conventicles: providing, of course, that the above arrangements be followed so that those who return the same without payment, as we have said, may hope for an indemnity from our bounty. In all these circumstances you ought to tender your most efficacious intervention to the community of the Christians, that our command may be carried into effect as quickly as possible, whereby, moreover, through our clemency, public order may be secured. Let this be done so that, as we have said above, Divine favor towards us, which, under the most important circumstances we have already experienced, may, for all time, preserve and prosper our successes together with the good of the state. Moreover, in order that the statement of this decree of our good will may come to the notice of all, this re******, published by your decree, shall be announced everywhere and brought to the knowledge of all, so that the decree of this, our benevolence, cannot be concealed. 
http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/source/edict-milan.html


ولأن قرار ميلان سبق اعتناق قسطنطين للمسيحية بنحو 10 أعوام فيقول صاحب قصة الحضارة 

اقتباس:
لكن قسطنطين اضطر إلى أن يتحسس كل خطوة يخطوها بحذر، لأن الوثنية كانت هي الغالبة على العالم الذي يعيش فيه. ولذلك ظل يستخدم ألفاظاً توحيدية يستطيع أن يقبلها كل وثني، وقام خلال السنين الأولى من سلطانه 
5- في عشرات المراجع التاريخية ومنها كتاب تاريخ الحضارة ذكرت أن قسطنطين حارب الوثنية وهدم معابدهم وهذه حقيقه تاريخية لا تحتمل التأويل او التغيير ولا يمكن انكارها رغم ما تفعل او تقول

6- عند العودة الي التاريخ نجد :

أ‌. قرار التسامح الديني 312
ب‌. حرب قسطنطين و الرؤية اوائل 313
ت‌. قرار ميلان 313
ث‌. اضطهاد لينسيوس للمسيحيين اواخر 313
ج‌. بدأ قسطنطين بمحاربه الوثنية ومحو كل صورها 317
ح‌. بدأ ظهور بدعة اريوس 318
خ‌. اعلان ايمان قسطنطين و اعتناقة المسيحية عام 323
د‌. مجمع نيقية 325 
فإن سلمنا جدلا برأي صديقي العزيز بأن قسطنطين كان وثنيا وقت قرار ميلان وكانت كل الاديان عنده سماوية فالحقيقة انه كان مسيحيا وقت مجمع نيقية ...

اعتقد انه بهذه الأدلة الأخيرة سقطت أقوى دروع صديقي المجاهد حول قسطنطين .. وانتظر رده قبل الانتقال للنقطة التاليه وهي التثليث أو بولس ... كما يشاء
وان كان له رد على قسطنطين فأرجو زميلي المحاور الإجابة على كل ما سبق في مشاركاتي السابقة من أدله تاريخية وعقليه حول مثرا و قسطنطين ... وهو ما يطلق عليه صديقي تعقيبا و ليس ردا ... فليرد هو إذن على كل اسئلتي ويريني كيف يكون الرد
وان لم يكن لديه ردا على موضوع قسطنطين فيكفيني صمته عن هذا الموضوع و انتقاله للنقطة التاليه كاعتراف بان قسطنطين برئ من تهمه تحوير المسيحية ..
__________________


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

النهـــــــــــــــــــاية

صديقي المحاور ..
اسمح لي ان اعيد مرة أخرى لمن لم يفهم من متابعي الحوار
محاوري العزيز يحاول إثبات ان قسطنطين وثني على دين مثرا اثناء المجمع المقدس لهذا سرب دين مثرا .. وتجاهل كل الادله العقلية و التاريخية التي سقتها له ... ما علينا ... ما يهدم تماما نظريته الاخيرة الحقائق التالية :
1- عقيدة اريوس في المسيح مأخوذة من ديانة مثرا وهزم اريوس في المجمع فكان بالاولى لقسطنطين نصرة اريوس
2- حارب قسطنطين الوثنية حتى محاها بالكامل
3- قسطنطين مسيحي الإيمان اثناء المجمع ولم يعمد إلا بعدها بعدة اعوام ولا تعارض في هذا 
4- مرسوم ميلان الورقه التي اعتقد زميلي انها رابحه ظهر في وقت كان قسطنطين فيه يتأرجح بين المسيحية و الوثنية .. لم يكتمل ايمانه بعد ويحاول ارضاء الجميع و اولهم المسيحيين


وهكذا ... اثبتنا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان قسطنطين الملك لم يسرب الوثنية للمسيحية ... ترى هل فعلها بولس ؟؟؟؟
هذا موضوع المقالة القادمة


----------



## صبرى اسعد رزق س (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

الرب يبارككم موضوع المناقشة شيق جدا واسلوب الحوار راق جدا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية - 3: هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية ؟*

الأخ الحبيب إخرستوس آنستى 
+++ نشكرك على هذا الرد ، الذى هو -- فى حقيقته --على الآريوسيين الجدد ، أى شهود يهوه والسبتيين الأدفنتست وأمثالهم .
+++++ وقد أشرت فى مداخلة ، للرد على شخص أسمىَ نفسه بآريوس الموحد ،وتكلم كما لو كان عالماً بالإنجيل . +++  فلما بدأنا فى إظهار أن آريوس لم يكن موحداً ، بل مشركاً (((( إذ إدعى بأن الكلمة  ليس واحداً مع الآب ، بل خارجاً عنه ، ولكنه لم يملك مخرجاً من آيات الإنجيل ( التى تقول بأن الكلمة هو العقل الإلهى الخالق للعالمين ) لم يجد مخرجاً ، إلاً بالإدعاء بأنه ( وهو المختلِف عنه كما إدعى )  إشترك مع الله فى خلق العالمين ، وبذلك صار من أرذل المشركين ، لأنه -- بذلك--  إعتبر  أن الله الآب عاجز عن العمل بمفرده ، بدون ذلك الشخص الآخر الغريب عنه .))))
+++++ فلما شعر الأخ ( الذى يسمى نفسه بآريوس الموحد ) ، بالورطة التى أسقط نفسه فيها ، أعلن حقيقة ذاته ، وأنه إتخذ ذلك الإسم على مظنة أن آريوس من الموحدين .

+++++++ ولكن يبدو أن أولئك ، لا يستحون ، أن يكرروا ، ما هم أنفسهم ، يعلمون ببطلانه ، متعشمين فى خطف مكسب حرام ، ظانين أن الله يفرح بمكسب الحرام .
+++++ فإن إستفاقوا ، سيعلمون أن الذى يفرح ويقبل بالمكسب الحرام --- الآتى من الكذب والغش والزنى --- ليس هو الله القدوس ، بل الشيطان النجيس .


----------

